# hedgehog crazy :)



## 11swedishfish (Feb 1, 2011)

So i've been a little obsessed with hedgehogs recently.  

really. just a little.  

and my dad finaly said "you know, all this hedgehog trivia has driven me to the hedge of insanity."

it made me laugh... thought i'd share


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

I love it! Sounds like something my corny old dad would say.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: 
I can't wait for my Dad to finally meet the hedgies...but he won't be as clever as your Dad. :lol:


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

that is hysterical!  made my morning!


----------



## toast (Dec 15, 2010)

I completely understand you! Lol!! I definitely drove my mom crazy for a whole year talking about "did you know this?" and "did you know that?"


----------



## 11swedishfish (Feb 1, 2011)

that's EXACTLY what i've been doing. 
Did you know the average hedgehog has around 20,000 quills?
Did you know that hedgehogs actually molt their quills?
Did you know hedgehogs can't digest corn?
...and on and on and on :lol:


----------

